

Startup allows you to get a list of your competitors' customers - mukeshitt

Fan Harvest http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fanharvest.com&#x2F; allows you to plug in your competitors&#x27; facebook page names and gives you a list of their most engaging customers. You can use this data to advertise on Facebook to only these people. This is the best kind of targeting Facebook ads. The results are phenomenal with about 10% CTR.
======
luxpir
Crafty! I might be mad, but I'm avoiding interactions, professional or
personal, with Facebook. Would be nice if
[http://fanharvest.com](http://fanharvest.com) (clickable!) offered
integration with other networks.

~~~
mukeshitt
If I am not wrong, Twitter is coming pretty soon. They also have something
called Folwd [http://folwd.com/](http://folwd.com/) that allows you to keep
your social profiles updated.

------
fanharvest1
Hi mukeshitt, thank you for recommending Fan Harvest.

~~~
mukeshitt
My pleasure. Good stuff guys. How is it working for you?

